# Direct shares CFD trading?



## ne0h (19 October 2006)

Does anyone know when direct shares is going to open up cfd trading?


----------



## annalivia (25 October 2006)

I rang them 2 weeks ago and they said in 2 weeks.
I rang them yesterday and they said 2 in weeks.


----------



## TraderPro (27 October 2006)

annalivia said:
			
		

> I rang them 2 weeks ago and they said in 2 weeks.
> I rang them yesterday and they said 2 in weeks.




That doesn't sound like a very dependable broker....


----------

